# Postpartum night sweats?



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Don't know if this is the right place to post this, but since it is birth "& beyond" I guess I'll try here.

I had my son by c-section 2 weeks ago - ever since I find that at night I am just sweating like crazy. It doesn't seem to matter what the temp in the room is - I wake up drenched in sweat from head to toe, then of course when I take off the covers I am freezing. This can't be natural and its driving me nuts. Is there anything I can do about this?


----------



## rareimer (Oct 20, 2003)

this is really normal...i had it too with my first. it is your body getting rid of all the excess fluid that it put on during pregnancy. my dd was also a c-section baby, not sure if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Yep, normal. As the pp mentioned, your body is tring to rid itself of all the excess water you were retaining.


----------



## Henry's_Mamma (Jan 23, 2004)

Happened to me, too. It also has to do with the different hormones being excreted postpartum (some similar to those in peri-menopausal women with hot flashes and night sweats). With time it'll pass. Although this seems counter-intuitive, drink TONS of water. It'll help your body excrete the excess fluid via urine, which should help.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I never had a c-sec, but I had the hot flashes and sweating w/ both of my boys.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Yup, happened with my last too. When my midwife came over for the pp I told her and she said she should have warned me about that. So it must be pretty typical. I slept on towels for a while.

Michelle


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

another sweater here...
I had the night sweats like a menopausal woman!!!
It happened the most with ds2, he was a planned c/s and with that I had less fluids than with the c/s for ds1, I also had less drugs floating around in me. My 3rd was fluid free and drug free and it still happened.
For me it is all hormonal.


----------



## MamaTaraX (Oct 5, 2004)

Ah the sweating! I told my mom I never wanted to go through menopause after that! I did the "too hot/too cold" thing in preganncy and the sweating buckets thing post-partum. THere's nothing you can do about it but ride it out and drink TONS of water to help your body eliminate the excess fluids. Your hormone levels are trying to re-balance too, and there's nothing you can do for that. Add that to the list of fun things nobody ever talks about in relation to pregnancy, birth, and beyond








Namaste, Tara


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

I sweat a lot after my births too, not just at night, but all the time. I smelled a bit funkier too. Okay, a lot funkier







:
I have a theory about that. I think you sweat more (and excrete more pheremones) so your baby can smell you. Ever notice how a baby will turn around and look for you, even when you quietly enter a room? They can sniff you out anywhere, :LOL


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I had them, too, and not a c-section birth.

I remember waking up one night freezing so much that I couldn't stop shivering. DH finally had to get an extra blanket and cuddle up with me. It took me 30 minutes until I stopped and I don't think I've ever "shivered" (more like violent body shakes) like that before or after. I swear my teeth did chatter.

Ugh, I remember it vividly but the good news for me was it only lasted a couple of weeks.


----------



## SHK (Jun 17, 2005)

I had them also.....after a c-section delivery. I was going through 4-5 t-shirts a night for about a week or slightly more. I kept a pile of t-shirts next to my pillow to change during the night!!! I was told that with a c-section they pretty much flood your body to keep infection away...and I was told I would pee it out!!! Didn't work that way......after 7-10 days of sweating, the swelling had gone and a lot of extra weight!


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Me too after a natural, vaginal delivery. I also find that co-sleeping with a hot little baby makes me hot, as well as nursing him. I always seem to be hot or sweaty, and living in the South and summer doesn't help anything.


----------

